# 3 wheeler plow question.



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

Back a few years ago my buddy had a 3 wheeler with a plow on it. I know they used to exsist, and ive seen vids on youtube of people using them. I have been searching and searching and cant seem to find anyone or anywhere that would have a plow to mount to my 1985 Honda 250ex 3wheeler. Am I going to have to build some sort of custom deal here? Or is there a place you guys could point me into finding one? Any help or suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

youd be hard pressed to find any one that makes them as there is no reason, theres only a handful of these things around that are in good enough shape to plow with, youll have to make your your own which shouldnt be too hard imo good luck


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the response, thats kinda what I figured. Does anyone have the slightest idea on how to make my own? Im assuming i'll have to find a blade from a lawn tractor or something like that?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i would find a blade, then add pipe to the outside so itll clear your tire, then mount a flat plate to the bottom of your frame, with pullpins, like a regular 4x quad, then you have to figure out how to raise it? mount winch up where headlite goes maybe? add chains to tires and plow.


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

The winch idea sounds better then using the manual pull bar I was going to put on it to raise the blade by hand. Thanks for getting my brain going on this!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

it wouldnt be hard to bend the tubing. they have a hydraulic tube bender at work. you can bend the tubing by using torches getting it cherry red and bend it on a table to something. or you can get square stock and weld it with 90 degree angles and use it like that.


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;738913 said:


> it wouldnt be hard to bend the tubing. they have a hydraulic tube bender at work. you can bend the tubing by using torches getting it cherry red and bend it on a table to something. or you can get square stock and weld it with 90 degree angles and use it like that.


I was kinda wondering about that too, because I think that is more how the original Cycle County plows were made. Only problem is, this one doesnt look like they have enough room to turn the tire inside the bracket.... Here is a pic of one:

http://www.3wheelerworldforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73172&d=1232761025


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thats easy too. you make the front a bigger radius and when you come back to the back of the tire you go narrow. I will draw a pic in a sec when im done eating lol


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

cool man, thanks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

how much does the front tire turn? and how wide is the front tire?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

not the best drawing but it will show you what im talking about.


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

I see what you are saying. A setup like that would work great! I'll get some tubing this coming weekend and get to work. Thanks!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

if you need help let me know I can try to help you over the pc.


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks man, I really appreciate it! :salute:


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey another 3 wheeler guy! I just restored my 200x and i have a TriZ


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow I have never riden a 3 wheeler before I might need to find a cheap one to buy and ride lol


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

I plowed from 1984 to 2004 with my big red 200ES, shaft drive with reverse and do not underestamate this machine for plowing. I still have the plow but the bracket went with the bike when sold in 2004. would not be hard to make a mounting bracket as it just bolts to the bottom of the bike. It is hand operated but works good and is in good shape.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

current auction on ebay for a 3 wheeler and plow,

don't know how close you are but it will get you some Pic's of the set up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1985-HONDA-250SX-3-WHEELER-W-SNOWPLOW_W0QQitemZ180325476653QQihZ008QQcategoryZ6724QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

good luck.

I have a Plow for the 3 wheeler sitting in the back corner under my work bench, Heck I even have a 3 wheeler to now put it on. I just need to find the time to get them both together.

sublime out.


----------



## JTLossos (Jan 30, 2009)

Sublime,

Those pic's should help him out setting that up, nice find. However, who ever that guy on Ebay is, needs a lesson in rust control. He makes claims as to how well maintained his units are but I think those pic's he posted are worth the proverbial thousand words.


----------



## mkgearhead (Feb 14, 2009)

I just bought a plow from a 3 wheeler today. I'm going to modify it to work on my Polaris Scrambler 400. Here are some pics. I'd be willing to sell it, but shipping would probably be too expensive. Here are some pics.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mkgearhead;751750 said:


> I just bought a plow from a 3 wheeler today. I'm going to modify it to work on my Polaris Scrambler 400. Here are some pics. I'd be willing to sell it, but shipping would probably be too expensive. Here are some pics.


Identical to the one I have, fits Honda 200 3wheeler.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you tried checking with your local Honda dealer? Hondaline was the line of accesories sold by HOnda dealers as OEM back then and I know they made plows for the 200 and 250 Big Reds. I have a whole garge full of Honda 3wheelers that I can still get OEM parts right from the dealer. Usually it's in stock but sometimes they must order it. Point here is they still have it. ANd yes all my three wheelers are beatable!! Not parade queens!!


----------



## mkgearhead (Feb 14, 2009)

skywagon;751762 said:


> Identical to the one I have, fits Honda 200 3wheeler.


The guy I got it from said it came from a Honda.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think you would be better off selling the frame part of it and fabing up your own bracket's to fit your scrambler. depend's on what you paid for the plow and push tubes but to find them these day's is a rarity. I would try your local Craigs list or even the 3 wheeler sites http://www.3wheelerworldforums.com/
or 
http://www.3wheeler.org/vb/index.php?
are the 2 big ones that I know about.
you might find people on these boards willing to pay up to $200 for the tube frame work and such. 
heck you can keep the blade that would be the heavy part to ship anyway.

just my thoughts on it.

I would hate to c a 3 wheeler plow frame hacked up to fit to a quad when Quad frame's are all around but the frames for 3 wheeler plows are darn hard to find.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

test test test


----------



## mkgearhead (Feb 14, 2009)

I wasn't planning on hacking it up. I'll just make brackets to keep it intact.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;754009 said:


> test test test


Roger, that Sky

yep your keyboard and Mouse appear to be functional.

you've posted on Plow site.

LOL,

sublime out.

this concludes the Test of the emergency posting system. 
if this had been an actual emergency post you would have been notified of what to due by an admin.
thank you for testing the emergency posting system.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Lime, Ya just wondering if the website was down to posting as it has been very slow the last few days.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea not much been posted round hear for a few day's.

people must have spring fever or something.

happens that once spring gets into view the traffic falls off alot from here as most move on to other things and wont worry about snow removal till next fall.

Me I hoping for a good 6-8" out of the snow fall that's suppose to start tonight and last till Wed at 6pm.
I wanna put my ATV snow Blower back through the paces since I spent time to fix it all up and now have the winch set up for up/down on the blower. Next is to fab up a way to adjust the deflector hood and throttle of the blower from the ATV seat.

sublime out.


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

Still no luck on the search yet. I might just break down and build one this summer.


----------



## 3wheeledjunkie (Jan 31, 2009)

mkgearhead;751750 said:


> I just bought a plow from a 3 wheeler today. I'm going to modify it to work on my Polaris Scrambler 400. Here are some pics. I'd be willing to sell it, but shipping would probably be too expensive. Here are some pics.


Man! I envy you. I have a Honda 250sx and that would be PERFECT! How much you get it for?


----------



## 87BIGRED (Nov 19, 2011)

Check all my videos @ http://www.youtube.com/user/gunoskey3/videos?flow=grid&view=0. My Cycle Country ATC plow has NEVER let me down in 10 years. Also search www.3wheelerworld.com's forums for threads regarding plows. And lastly, check: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/rvs/3321040263.html.


----------



## 87BIGRED (Nov 19, 2011)

mkgearhead;751750 said:


> I just bought a plow from a 3 wheeler today. I'm going to modify it to work on my Polaris Scrambler 400. Here are some pics. I'd be willing to sell it, but shipping would probably be too expensive.


Do you still have that plow? More importantly, when you bought it, did it come with the mounting bracket shown here:










If it did, would you be willing to sell it? I've been using a small chain on mine for years, and I'd like to get that bracket if possible.


----------



## mkgearhead (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry, I sold it a while ago.


----------

